# Repeating a Theme



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I don't do a specific theme so I can't really comment on that but here are some ideas for a twist on "Haunted Hotel":

Vampires have infested the hotel
The Haunted Hotel is hosting a masquerade ball
"Ghost hunters" are investigating


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

I like Rikki's ideas. I think you can definitely do a haunted hotel theme a second year - maybe it can even become a tradition. The most important thing is you keep the thrill (aka sub-theme and decorations) and games fresh. 

If it's done right, which seems like you did before, you'll be leaving your guests wanting more year after year.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I cant think of anything either and plus I like Rikki's ideas too.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Or you could just make it a Monster hotel, complete with vampires, zombies, monsters, etc. Have each room something different. Boney Butler/bellhop. A vampire/dark victorian looking room, a circus/bright colored stripes or polka dots for evil clowns room, Tombstone head board for the Dearly Departed, or Newly Deads "Deadmoon" suite. A Zombie room, a witch's room, a mad scientists room???? Or even something right out of The Shining!


----------



## ShannoninPa (Oct 19, 2009)

Make a room bug and rat infested. I am setting up a sceance room with a ouija board and ghosts and whatever else to set the mood.


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

@bscary I remember some of your pictures last year, I understand why people want to come back to your hotel again!
I don't see any reason why you couldn't have the same theme again this year. It's a really cool idea! You can always add to it, and expand on it. 
Sicotik, I LOVE the newly deads suite idea!


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

I've decided not to open the Omenwood Hotel this year, although I carefully packed away all of the OW props from last year. We'll do a Zombie party this year, but I am conjuring up a teaser video that might speak of how the hotel closed after last years party and some of the guests never left.....!

One day I will resurrect the Omenwood however, I worked WAY too hard on those props.....


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Johnshenry -- You did such a fabulous job on the Omenwood Hotel and were such an inspiration last year. Funny you decided on the zombie theme because that was one of the spins we were thinking of doing along with the hotel. But it may seem a little strange coming from a halloween freak....."zombies really creep me out" and I'm not sure I can stomach it. As I seem to freak my friends out every year maybe its my turn to be a little scared. lol

The Vendome
http://s224.photobucket.com/albums/dd208/kimb1023/The%20Vendome/


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

How about having a convention at your hotel? A medical convention could inspire a mad scientist theme or a witch doctor convention with a haunted luau feel or a circus convention, etc... You could set up vendor areas and/or instructional seminars based on who's having the "convention" and plan your games and menu on accordingly. _[am I explaining this ok?]_ You could just come up with a new convention every year.

or

Looking at your props (which are fantastic, by the way), you could throw an old Haunted Hollywood movie star party...or convention.


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

Ooh I like the convention idea.

Could you keep with the "haunted hotel" idea but just change the storyline? Like maybe do something a la The Shining this time or have a mass murder and leave a few clues to figure out what happened there?


----------



## Tippy (Oct 7, 2008)

I also did the haunted hotel theme last year and I was leaning toward putting the hotel up for sale since I am a realtor I thought it would be a funny twist but I love Rikki's idea of the Hotel having a ball. I might go with that.


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Tannasgach said:


> How about having a convention at your hotel? A medical convention could inspire a mad scientist theme or a witch doctor convention with a haunted luau feel or a circus convention, etc... You could set up vendor areas and/or instructional seminars based on who's having the "convention" and plan your games and menu on accordingly. _[am I explaining this ok?]_ You could just come up with a new convention every year.
> 
> or
> 
> Looking at your props (which are fantastic, by the way), you could throw an old Haunted Hollywood movie star party...or convention.


What great ideas! I love the convention idea and the Hollywood movie star party too. hmmmmm.....thanks for getting the wheels moving.

I'll keep you posted on what we decide. Keep the ideas coming


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

I just had an idea! Let me know what you think.

I could hold a convention at the hotel for monsters from old Hollywood movies and combine both of your great ideas! I have to come up with a name for the convention I can only think of Monsters Ball.


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

How about Ghost ( I think that's halloween, right ? ) Everyone comes as a Ghost, dressing in that Grey, White, & blueish color & have died in a different way. Hung by neck tie ( sticking upin the air ) Knives in Back, Etc. Just an idea.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I can't think of a name right now, but I can see a Hollywood Horror stars retirement party at the hotel. You can embellish this in your brochure/invite.


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

I LOVE the convention idea! Can't wait to hear what you come up with!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

B Scary, have you decided what theme to do this year?


----------



## BrahmaBabe (Sep 21, 2010)

You could do a Haunted Honeymoon theme...I love that movie.
Or a Hunchback theme...bug infestation? or...a Hard Rock Hotel theme...with dead celebs?


----------



## BrahmaBabe (Sep 21, 2010)

Oh - another idea for it! You could do a Twilight Zone hotel!!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Okay -- life has gotten away from me and things are not officially down to the wire. Was once again contemplating not having a party or even decorating but I just can't seem to cancel Halloween! It's either now or never and I just couldn't stomach not have the party so.....HELP!

Sticking with the hotel theme but -- I'm leaning on doing a Monsters and Villian from Hollywood Convention but I can't think of a good name for the Convention and how to word the invite. Here's last years invite and I was going to try to play off of it but would appreciate any fabulous ideas from the great creative brains on the forum.


----------



## GoolGaul (Nov 29, 2008)

This year we are doing a Haunted Hotel Theme. In that spirit, I made a cool sign, which I put some considerable time into (+/- 20 hours). In discussing what to do with the sign AFTER H'ween is over (a problem for a 8' x 4' sign) we did decide to re-use the sign next year... How?

Our Hotel was so haunted, that all our guests went crazy, and rather than overcrowding the local asylum, New York State came along and turned the whole hotel into an asylum.

So, with a few changes, I get to use the sign again. 

We are also going to photograph - very carefully - all our decor, and we will try to recreate it as faithfully as possible for next year, just to give people a strange sense of Deja Vu...


----------



## krissibex (Sep 23, 2010)

Ohhhh this looks so good i love it!!! I love the haunted hotel idea and i totally see why you're doing a second opening


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

We decided on the Monster's Convention. Here is the invite -- it's not my best work but I only had a couple of hours to pull it all together and my Photoshop wouldn't open. But it beats what I really felt like doing which was a text that said "PARTY....my house....10/30 8M!"


----------



## goobiegoo (Aug 19, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

I like it!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Now all I have to figure out is what our costumes should be -


----------

